# Ruger Shooters



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey Folks: I'm new and trying to make the Search Function work for me?

Anyway; I've just posted on the Southeast NC thing about posting Ruger Single Actions

Am going to do it again here.

I don't know how, but would like to see a Poll by section/cross-section of America/and all Armed Service on Ruger Single Action Shooters
Where you're from to what you shoot. 

What are your Favorites :smt083

GP 100
Super Blackhawk
Blackhawk
Super Redhawk
MK 11


What are your next Addition/Additions :smt083

Single Six Convertible
Single Six .17hmr


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Ruger Shooter? Me?*

Well, bless your heart. You are new here to have excaped my many accolades concerning the Ruger Single Actions. Currently own about 15 Blackhawks/Super Blackhawks. My favorites are set up like Super Blackhawks. I have two .45 Colt Blackhawks and one .357 Magnum all set ups with the Super Blackhawk grip frame. Tried the Bisley, not my cup of tea.

Bought my first Blackhawk in 1958, will have had it fifty years next May. Just over 15,000 rounds fired through it.

These are my .44s, all .44 Magnum except extreme right, a .44 Special built up from an old .357 Magnum:










And, my .45s, the top gun my most fired revolver of all time, standing at over 17,000 rounds fired:










You might say I have a penchant for the Ruger. Do prefer the three-screw, and have one out now being re-built.

Bob Wright

And, this is my most recent acquisition, an old three-screw Super. It out having things don and words said over it:


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*More*

Goodness: what a sight.
Would say something about being partial to the .44s, but hesitant
Sir: I've enjoyed the Ruger Single Action for quite awhile.
Must say: Quite a bevy of beauties.
Is the case hardening on the 45's Rugers coloring or did you do something.

Tell me about the Single Six's too.

Better Yet: All Single Action Rugers.

Thanks


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My Lord, Bob. What a beautiful collection. It looks like something from a John Taffin article!

Neophyte...if you want to learn revolvers, listen to everything Bob has to say. He is among the most knowledgeable men on the topic I have ever encountered, and I work in the shooting industry when not deployed.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The case coloring is a bone charcoal process by Doug Turnbull, Doug Turnbull Restorations. I sent my guns to various 'smiths over the years who have done whatever work I wanted then sent to gun to Turnbull for his touch.

Of late my work has been done by Dave Clements, but have had local gunsmith Bob Mason do the work, too. This has been the fitting of steel grip frames, including polishing and blueing. Most of my three-screw guns have the wide triggers as made by Dave Clements. The steel grip frames are from Brownells, and for the Ruger Old Army.

I do not like the wide, low spur of the Super Blackhawk hammer, so replace these with standard Blackhawk hammers.

Most of my grips were from Lett, now out of business. Lett supplied the factory grips for Ruger when they supplied wood grips on their guns. Lately I've had grips made by Cary Chapman, gripmaker supreme. My grips are of ebony, rosewood, vermilion, and walnut. The stag grips on the .45 are Eagle Elk stag.

This is my oldest Blackhawk, a .357 Magnum Flat Top, case colored and with mesquite grips by CaryC:










I've found the Ruger Single Actions to be very handsome, traditional looking guns. I've shot the metallic silhouette course, though never in any match. The ram is at 200 meters and must be knocked down, so you must have plenty of power. Ruger delivers this. And this .357 was my first target revolver when I was shooting in NRA bulleseye matches. I worked up to Sharpshooter with it, so accuracy is there, too.

I shoot heavily, and any gun is going to suffer breakdowns, but Ruger SAs have proven the stoutest.

Bob Wright


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

:smt168

Love the eye candy.

Thanks for posting Bob.

WM


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

:drooling::drooling:

:smt1099


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Hmmmm...Ruger single actions you ask.....

Blackhawk 5 1/2" blued 45 Colt
Blackhawk 6 1/2" blued 41 mag
Blackhawk 4 5/8" blued .357 mag (old model)
Blackhawk 4 5/8" blued .357 mag (50th ann model)
Blackhawk 7 1/2" blued .30 carbine
Bisley 7 1/2" blued .357 mag
Bisley 7 1/2" blued .41 mag
SBH 4" ss .44 mag (was 10 1/2" cut to 4" and roundbutted)
SBH Hunter 7 1/2" 45 Colt
Single Six 5 1/2" blued .22/.22
Single Six 4 5/8" blued .32 magnum w/ birdshead grip (x2)
Bearcat blued
Bisley ss 5 1/2" .44 mag (unfired)
Bisley ss 5 1/2" 45 colt (x2) (1 unfired)
Bisley ss 5 1/2" .41 mag (unfired)
Bisley ss 5 1/2" .357 (x2 unfired consec #ed pair)

Here's some pic but keep in mind I'm NO photographer.














































The 50th Ann Bh is getting sent off to Dave Clements for a rechambering and facelift. proberly get sent off in Oct =so I'll see it back around June or July of '08. What's next? Not sure. Don't really have a set plan for any right now but I'd like to pick up a .22 Hunter and maybe one of the .41 Hunters. Would always like to find a adj sighted .32 mag at a good price. My tatses change occasionally and with my single action group pretty all-encompassing, I'm looking more at the Ruger #1's now. Got one being ordered in a couple weeks and already planning on a distributor edition for '08 and possibly another in '09 or '10. Yeah, I'm planning that far out. 
However, I am trying hard to get a .32 calber model aded to the Acusport Bisley series. Have headeda write-in campaign and an on-line petition which was presented to the Acusport sales dept. Pretty much any Acusport Bisley will take precedence.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Jack-pot*

Golly dang: looks like I hit the Jackpot. 
Blackhawk73: Sir what a line-up.
Whats going to be happening to the Birds Head
You don't have to be a Photographer with a Line-up like this.

Between you and Bob Wright:
A Picture is worth a thousand words.
You Folks pictures leave me wanting more.

Thanks: and keep posting


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

It's the 50th Ann BH that's getting a make-over. It's being rechambered to .44 special, having the bbl replaced and it's getting completely refinished (CCH). Also the gripframe is being changed out and new grips being ordered especially for this project. It's all planned out just gotta get one more #1 out of the way before sending this one off to Clements. I like different and I've yet to see one redone to the configuration this will have.

These are promo pics for a couple TALO models:




























I looked at one of the John Wayne models and it was verry nice. :smt023


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

My bunch looks a little puny and plain jane compared to you guy's stuff!


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*I'm pleased*

nothing to apologize for.

A fine looking herd. :smt1099

Thanks


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Everybody posted some mighty fine wheelguns! Take a bow for a job well done. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:drooling:Some of the best eye candy I have ever seen.:drooling:


----------

